# My 272.5kg and 280kg Bench Press at UK Open



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Here's a video of my bench's yesterday at the BPC UK Open Powerlifting Championships:






After a shaky first attempt that nearly landed on my face I hit my first 600 lbs bench press (272.5kg) on my second attempt at it, then got 280kg on my third.

Happy times. For a full write up take a look at my journal 

M


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Well done mate :beer:

God dam i wish i could bench 280 :cursing:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

congratz, thats some amount of weight lol.

Just out of interest why the such arch in the back does it help you to lift more? and is it not bad for the spine?


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

awesome press pal

well done

wish i could do it


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Fair fcuking play, that's some amount of weight there. There must be a reason for that back position, but my god it looks awkward lol.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> Just out of interest why the such arch in the back does it help you to lift more? and is it not bad for the spine?


Arching your back shortens the distance the bar has to travel to your chest. When going for big lifts this can make a massive difference, especially for those (like me) who have long arms 

I doubt it could cause any back problems. It's not being foced into that position by anything other than my own spinal muscles.

Thanks everyone! I was well chuffed


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

Very impressive lifting!


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

Awesome lifting mate, congrats on breaking the 600lb barrier!


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm just contemplating how hard it was when I got my 1rm of 130 the other day, times that by 2 and add 20? That is just crazy. Ressssssspect!


----------



## Pete122 (May 17, 2010)

Dude, you make it look too easy !!! :thumb:


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

amazing lift!!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Very impressive, not only the lift but the exact technique you use.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Martin that is crazy. Amazing lift bro.


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

Fantastic lifting there Martin, you make it look easy!


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Awesome lift, you have one very vocal supporter aswell


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Nice lifting mental weight!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Great lifts mate... awesome work...


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Very impressive, not only the lift but the exact technique you use.


x2

well done martin, im not jealous or owt. :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

Well in m8, super strength :thumb:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

MOnsterous


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

Well done, amazing


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

awesome lift mate!!


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Great benching mate!!! All round lifter with no weaknesses!!-cant wait to see what you total next year!!


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Respect mate

Animal :thumbup1:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

JESUS!!! What you think you are capable of??


----------

